# live bait question



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im having trouble keeping my fish alive when i hook em.then i try hooking them more gently and they go flying off the hook. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

some baits will die no matter how you hook them.........ive tried hooking live gills and chubs a variety of ways and you will have a few die no matter how you hook them !!!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

depends on the baits you are using,some are hard to keep alive anyway.goldfish,and bluegills,you can hook them behind the dorsal fin,either hold your bait toward the sun,or against a light and you can see the backbone,you want to avoid it,lol

you could also be fishing too deep.try tto get your bait off the bottom,see if it helps.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I normally hook my gills and chubs either through the moutha nd out one eye or through both eyes. It all depends on the size of the bait. Small ones I think are too hard to get the hook in through the mouth. As was stated though, you will always have a few die for one reason or another. I have been noticing a lot of short strikes on medium to larger size baits this year and have been considering moving the hook further back behind the dorsal but I usually kill more of them that way!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Opinion:

Channels and Bullheads can better withstand the warmer water temps and the low water oxygen levels. Carp/Goldfish can due well to but the Bait Cats are tough.

:C


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

you also have to take your rig into consideration. i've done things like, not use a leader so naturally in current the sinker is pinned against my hook not letting the live bait swim around which kills it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> then i try hooking them more gently and they go flying off the hook.


It's your casting that's killing your bait. A bluegill can live for 12+ hours with a hook through it, and still be very lively. This is assuming the water hasn't turned over. If so, nothing will keep them alive.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> It's your casting that's killing your bait. A bluegill can live for 12+ hours with a hook through it, and still be very lively. This is assuming the water hasn't turned over. If so, nothing will keep them alive.


AGREE 100%, when most people cast out they allow their bait to slam right on the surface of the water... and whala, one dead bluegill


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I hook all my baitfish behind the dorsal fin. They all stay alive and never come off the hook, even if I am trying to get them off. I have seen a lot of fish being killed by slamming them into the water. So check how you are hooking them, and then work on your casting.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

another consideration is the current, if you hook a bluegill in the back in heavy current you will kill it. in heavy current i hook everything through the mouth. if your in a lake your hook may be to big and your casting may be the problem.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> It's your casting that's killing your bait.


not everyone has a boat .........we have to cast.........we cant take the bait out in a boat and drop the bait on the fishes nose ..............so what do us guys that have to cast do to keep baits alive ??


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I never really have a problem casting live baits(Sheephead,Bluegill,Bullheads and Goldfish)I usually hook them between the dorsal fin and tail.And if my bait dies shortly after I cast it I'll be lookin for a different kind of bait.I think baits that would die while casting are usually chubs or suckers.And I won't use them unless the water is a little cooler(spring or fall)


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> not everyone has a boat .........we have to cast.........we cant take the bait out in a boat and drop the bait on the fishes nose ..............so what do us guys that have to cast do to keep baits alive ??


A remote controlled boat can be set up to deliver baits to the spot with the big bang. Or you can try swimming it out holding it in your teeth like a pirate with a knife.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

JEFF,
I can't wait to see you try that pirate thing at the next tourney!!!! Maybe a pic of that will wake everyone up at 8 in the mornin, you swimmin through the water with a big ole chub hanging outta your mouth!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Predator225 said:


> JEFF,
> I can't wait to see you try that pirate thing at the next tourney!!!! Maybe a pic of that will wake everyone up at 8 in the mornin, you swimmin through the water with a big ole chub hanging outta your mouth!!


Not at the Ohio RIver, but maybe the one after that. As long as someone can get a good picture.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont recall mentioning anything about taking baits out with a boat. As the water heats up and theres less dissolved oxygen in the water, baits are stressed very easily. A long distance cast will shorten their life dramatically. As fishermen, we need to take notice of these changes and adjust accordingly. This means less weight, smaller hooks, and shorter/softer lobs instead of long distance launches. This applies to all baits, not any one in particular. If a particular fishing hole requires a long distance cast, find somewhere else to fish until the water cools back down in the fall. In all bodies of water, there are places that can be fished easily from shore. However, most often they will require some legwork. 
Once the water turns over in the summer time, theres nothing that can be done to keep bluegills alive for more than 10-15 minutes. At that point its time to switch baits or change baits often. This applies to lakes only, as moving waters dont stratify.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> It's your casting that's killing your bait. .


I assumed by this post that you made that you were a boat fisherman...........sorry for the misunderstanding...........THANKS for the tips in your last post........i mainly fish rivers and i know the bluegills have been tough to keep alive this year.........the main problem with the river i fish is that most decent flathead holes are a pretty good distance from shore requiring a long cast !!


----------

